# Rod N Reel Depot



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

> *RodnReelDepot (10/26/2007)*I would like to thank all of the PFF members for stopping by the Rod-n-Reel Depot booth at the RFRA Outdoor Festival on October 13th & 14th. I really enjoyed meeting all of the forum members and being able to put a face with a PFF id. If I missed you at the festival, please stop by the shop.
> 
> I am extending the 10% discount on all rods and reels including custom built rods and 15% discount on all rod-n-reel combo's to all PFF, PRFA, and RFRA members thru the end of the year. The discount also includes any rod or reel repair (including parts). We stock hundreds of rod components and thousands of reel parts for Penn Shimano, Diawa, and Ambassadeur reels. Visit our Penn parts web site at www.rodnreeldepot.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Ron, its about time!!!! LOL!!!!! Hey, I love my new Fin Nor Spinning Reel.


----------

